# Best exercise  to burn belly fat and get muscle at home



## Vikingwarrior (Apr 5, 2020)

I need help as I am fat and can’t go to my gym anymore because of this stupid covid-19 virus and I used to frequently exercise but I cannot now. I can’t buy equipment online as the delivery time is too ridiculously long to deliver. Someone please just give me a straight forward answer for a type 1 who is fat, depressed and deprived of a gym, just give me a clear way to stop binging on food, give me a clear exercise that will destroy belly fat and to do it all on a reasonable budget?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 5, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @Vikingwarrior 

Sorry you are finding things tough at the moment.

I sounds like you can already tell that some of your choices while the outbreak is placing limits on people aren’t helping 

Keeping in shape is often a combination of nutrition and exercise - you need both to work together to reach your goals.

Binging is all too easy when you feel ‘stuck’ at home.

The most impact I ever managed abdominally was a combination of the obvious - crunches, sit ups, leg lifts, plank, and similar core/posture exercises. No equipment required


----------



## PaulG (Apr 6, 2020)

I ordered an item from Argos and they delivered that evening. 
Exercise bike maybe? Rowing machine?

In 2013 as part of cardio re-hab I did a 6 week course in the hospital gym.
Used to spend most of the time on an exercise bike. Once I had finished that I bought a second hand road bike.
Owned three since and finally lashed out on a new Cannondale.

I've been going out for a ride round the block (10 miles) most days which aids fitness both bodily and mentally.
As long as those twats don't spoil it by sunbathing in the parks that is.

Paul G


----------



## Toucan (Apr 6, 2020)

Hello @Vikingwarrior
The exercises Mike suggest I am sure will help you.
A skipping rope (or an improvised one) can also give you quite a good work out and may be you can challenge yourself to keep going for longer or go faster.
There are also quite a few work-out routines on the TV that might help. Exercise with Joe! is one of these, and there are several others. 
As they are on a particular times of day that can bring some structure to the day, which may help.

Stopping binging is a difficult thing to do, particularly in these difficult times. I usually try to distract myself by getting absorbed in something else, - may be pick up the skipping rope and do a few more turns.


----------



## Inka (Apr 6, 2020)

Keeping busy helps the binging, and, I swear reduces appetite if you’re active. It’s an obvious thing but not buying it in the first place helps. I have reasonable willpower but there are certain things I can’t have in the house because I can’t resist eating the lot! If you’d feel deprived, choose a less addictive treat to replace the one you’d eat compulsively.

For tummy fat, I try to watch my carbs and fill up on extra veg to replace reduced carbs eg give myself a smaller portion of pasta, but extra tomato sauce, veg and a side salad. Little changes can help a lot if you keep them up.

I use a Step for exercise but if you don’t have one, you can just use the bottom stair and adapt routines. You can also jog on the spot while watching TV. Tins of baked beans make good replacement weights for added help. Finally, brisk walking during your permitted daily exercise is excellent - for helping with feeling down as well as physical health.

It’s a vicious circle. You feel rubbish so do less and eat more. But equally, once you get going, eating less and moving more will make you feel better mentally, and then you’ll feel more able to keep it up. Choose projects - a cupboard to clear and clean, a shelf to tidy and sort. Anything that makes you feel productive and pleased with what you’ve done.


----------



## Auntylol (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi hun,like  you I'm missing the gym and I have to say missing my motivation. There are hundreds of free excercise video's online. Using your own body weight is a big thing. Have you a games console? When I was first diagnosed I was defo unfit, started by walking ( which you can still do) then hubby got me a Wii, it was later changed for the xbox360, but to be honest preferred the Wii. Then built up to gym. Use things you have at home like tins of beans or a squash/ water bottle filled with water as extra weight, run up and down stairs a couple of times, use the kitchen worktops for push ups, chairs or end of bed for dips, keep a food diary maybe to see what you are actually eating and see when you're most at risk of snacking?  Sure you'll find your way?


----------

